# Newaygo, Oceana, Isabella, Mecosta, Midland Counties - Road Use by ORV's.



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Newaygo, Oceana, Isabella, Mecosta and Midland counties will have the opportunity to approve the use of off-road vehicles on the shoulders of roadways. The new law took effect on July 19, 2011.


Read the story on MLive: ORVs could be allowed on road shoulders in Oceana, Newaygo counties.

Steve


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I hope Mecosta...specifically Morton Township passes this ordnance.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

As a property owner not far from the Silver Lake sand dunes we have enough private property being torn up by illegal use already.

When the legal shoulder users get bored running the shoulders they will just add to the abuse of private property that is already going on. They figure property that is not posted private is some how Public which most of it is not.

I will gladly take anyone that wants to go for a walking tour of the destroyed properties around Mears so you can see first hand what I am talking about.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

multibeard said:


> As a property owner not far from the Silver Lake sand dunes we have enough private property being torn up by illegal use already.
> 
> When the legal shoulder users get bored running the shoulders they will just add to the abuse of private property that is already going on. They figure property that is not posted private is some how Public which most of it is not.
> 
> I will gladly take anyone that wants to go for a walking tour of the destroyed properties around Mears so you can see first hand what I am talking about.


Well, MB, I can't disagree with the damage as I have seen it myself. I can understand where you are coming from.

Do you realize that not passing an ORV road law won't change that?

Do you realize that passing one MAY take some of those ATV off from property and put them on the sides of the roadway?

I've personally seen that (less tresspassing by ORV riders) in Sheridan Township in Mason County after the law passed. Most of the people who use the roads will keep it legal and stay off private property anyhow.

Steve


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Passing such a law won't turn those of us that are law abiding atv/sxs owners into tresspassers and vandals, I can assure you that. I will obey the new regulations just like I obey the current regulations. I understand your position, we have folks within our ranks that give us a bad reputation. I'm all for tougher enforcement and tougher penalties for those that trespass and otherwise destroy private property. So while I empathize with your plight, I prefer to expand my rights as a responsible offroad vehicle owner.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

hitechman said:


> Well, MB, I can't disagree with the damage as I have seen it myself. I can understand where you are coming from.
> 
> Do you realize that not passing an ORV road law won't change that?
> 
> ...


My feelings are that the legal ATV runners will get bored with running the roads and seeing the already done damage will figure it is OK to compound the damage that has already been done and add to it. 

Montcalm county opened up the roads and it seems that the ATV users around Indian Lake north of Howard City figure that they can run 4 on a one up or two up. 

Did Sen. Geoff Hansons no helmet law get passed? It sure looks like it as I saw four on a quad just go by the house here at Indian Lake a few minutes ago with no helmets.

What is the comparison to guns and ATV's anyway.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I know that my SxS has a roll cage and seat belts so no need to wear a helmet per law. Most of us are respectful enough to realize just because there are tracks on property that is does not equal public property. Again, I understand your frustration, I'm not trying to be a smart ****. Those guy riding on the road illegally (4 up is illegal) would ride the road anyway since they have already shown disregard for the law. 

I know in Mecosta I could throw the kayak on top and hit a few remote fishing locations legally and I could use it for ice fishing without loading up the truck. Heck, I might beable to make it from my camp to my hunting property legally as well which would be great! Just my pov.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Swamp
I realize that the majority of you guys are on the up and up.

The problem I see around the dunes is the sheer ATV's. Look at how many trips the ambulances make to the dunes. If there is that many acccidents up there it shows me that there is alot of reckless operation of the machines going on up there.

The reckless ones are those I am concerned with operating on our roads. They are probably the ones that will cause us problems on private property not like you and hitech.

I hate to tell you but alot of the natives are glad to see November 1 come along.

BTW It was a quad with 4 on board and not a single helmet.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Tom I think the Oceana county dune area is "not" what typically happens in the rest of the state. I know I for one would love to see it pass in Newaygo county. It would be nice to hop on my quad and take off and go for a 20 mile ride and never have to go down a paved road.......

And if one looks at the ORV laws dealing with road riding it clearly states a 25 mph speed limit. Will some beer swilling jerks tempt fate and go faster than 25 mph,,,,,you bet but they should be dealt with by LEO's...no reason to hold the rest of the law abiding ORV'ers hostage because of some jerks...

As a disabled person I know I will love to putt down the side of the road on my grizzly enjoying the scenery........that is if Newaygo cty. passes this ordinance.....


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

wally-eye said:


> Tom I think the Oceana county dune area is "not" what typically happens in the rest of the state. I know I for one would love to see it pass in Newaygo county. It would be nice to hop on my quad and take off and go for a 20 mile ride and never have to go down a paved road.......
> 
> And if one looks at the ORV laws dealing with road riding it clearly states a 25 mph speed limit. Will some beer swilling jerks tempt fate and go faster than 25 mph,,,,,you bet but they should be dealt with by LEO's...no reason to hold the rest of the law abiding ORV'ers hostage because of some jerks...
> 
> As a disabled person I know I will love to putt down the side of the road on my grizzly enjoying the scenery........that is if Newaygo cty. passes this ordinance.....


Dan, I agree with you. 
The problem I see over here is the number of ATV's at the dunes and there being able to run the roads. They do not have a good record for safety on the dunes and I can not see them changing when running the roads let alone the tresspassing that would ocurr. 
Who is going to pay the wages of the LEO's to chase down these speeders. The LEO's have enough to do trying to keep Silver Lake under control.
I do not see them putting down the road like us disabled old fogies would. Untill I finally got it blocked off I used to have tresspassers comming down the powerline right of way (that I own) and ending up comming out in my back yard.


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

Lowlifes will be lowlifes, doesnt matter if the law passes or not. If someone wants to do it THEY WILL no matter if there is a law or not. Dont punish the respectful riders because of the disrepectful riders. This applys to EVERYTHING, poachers, criminals, animal abuse, EVERYTHING. there are respectful hunters, and some not, there are good people and some not, and there are people respectful of animals and some not. You cant throw everyone under the bus because there are scumballs in the world. Drugs are illegal but plenty still do them. So we should ban hunting and fishing because plenty of people trespass? I understand where your coming from, i wouldnt want people tearing up my peoperty either but the point is you cant punish the good people because of the bad people.


----------



## RicB1986 (May 23, 2012)

People that use property illegal property were already riding on the roads. This opens up offroading to someone like me (Midland County, with riding op in Isabella) who has enough money to run a bike but not enough for a truck to haul it. I was limited to mine and the neighbors property(I have permission), but now I can go pretty much anywhere in the range of my bike. I can even stop and get gas if need be.


----------

